
Most Popular Bug Tracking Software to Ease Your Defect Management Process - thmslee
https://blog.learnstartup.net/p/popular-bug-tracking-software/
======
lima
Missing from the list: Phabricator

Wikimedia recently moved to it from Bugzilla.

------
jaberwock1
Another one missing from list: zipBoard

